
Best Pollster in Iowa Just Released Its Final Survey – How Accurate Has It Been? - protomyth
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/the-final-des-moines-register-iowa-poll-is-out-how-accurate-will-it-be/
======
AstroJetson
I'm always how well the independent polling people actually get the correct
responses. I'm a big Nate Silver fan and was excited to read all of his
writings at the last presidential election. Looking forward to the next few
months as things settle in.

